# iscsid start -> libiscsi not found

## upengan78

Hi,

I am following http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/ISCSI.

I am running 

/etc/init.d/iscsid start 

but then get this error :

 *Quote:*   

>  * Checking open-iSCSI configuration ...
> 
>  * Loading iSCSI modules ...
> 
>  * Loading libiscsi: not found ... 

 

Service does not start..

Any idea? Please help

Thanks!!

----------

## upengan78

Found it 

looks like missing from wiki :

cd /usr/src/linux

make menuconfig

 *Quote:*   

> in SCSI devices under low level drivers > TCP

 

```
CONFIG_SCSI_ISCSI_ATTRS=m

# CONFIG_SCSI_SAS_LIBSAS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SRP_ATTRS is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_LOWLEVEL=y

CONFIG_ISCSI_TCP=m

```

----------

## bl8n8r

Thanks - your solution worked for me too.  This info needs to get on the wiki.

----------

